# Funny Rats...



## KJGregor (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be honest when my boys said they wanted rats I was the first to say "Ewwwww" I'm a bird person.. And its still going to take time and alot of trust before I let them run around on me.. 

But they sure are cute... I enjoy watching them, what funny creatures... This morning they had moved all there bedding, (strips of material) and piled it their food bowl... LOL

To get use to them and to get them use to us we place a rat pen (made of cardboard boxes) around the cage, making sure they cannot get out of it and then open the cage, we do this daily at the same time, so far they arent to sure about coming out but they do come to the door and check things out... Right now we remain out of it it part of the time.. I place toys (boxes etc, some new and some from the cage) outside the cage in the pen..


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

You are already posting on a rat forum so the little charmers have wriggled themselves into your heart. It is impossible not be turned around by these sweet little animals. welcome to the rat world. 
Just let us know when they are crawling all over you and you bringing them everything they like eating.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

rats sure do grow on people... i have converted many with my previous ratties!


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

I've found that if you can get someone to hold a rat they change their minds very quickly. ;D
They will keep you constantly entertained! Let them run around on you! What are you afraid of? Good luck!


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

man i wish i could turn my moms opinion on rats around she HATES mine when i brought home my first (buddy) she wouldnt talk to me for days then when she started to "forgive me" i brought home smoky and now she just glares at me and runs away from me when i have them on my shoulder. its not that shes scared of them its just i dunno really what it is


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

OK, here is a tip (from a mom). Stop trying to convince her how great they are. Just carry them around without talking about them and without putting pressure on your mom. It is already awesome that she allows you to have them. Have you thanked her for that yet?
Make sure you don't put them in her face, no matter how cute we all know they are.
Once in a while you tell her about something fun your rats did, without the rats being present.
Keep their cage clean and make sure they don't damage anything that can get your momm upset.
Oh... and offer to help out in the household a few times a day. I am sure she'll come around.
Good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

begoodtoanimals said:


> OK, here is a tip (from a mom). Stop trying to convince her how great they are. Just carry them around without talking about them and without putting pressure on your mom. It is already awesome that she allows you to have them. Have you thanked her for that yet?
> Make sure you don't put them in her face, no matter how cute we all know they are.
> Once in a while you tell her about something fun your rats did, without the rats being present.
> Keep their cage clean and make sure they don't damage anything that can get your momm upset.
> ...


i dont push either of my rats on my mom i do the casual walking around the house with him dont help my moms just suborn


----------



## Ratnoob523 (May 8, 2009)

I find it very frustrating trying to change peoples opinions on rats. Everyone has this preconcieved notion that they are nothing but bad. I have had some success though and pretty much anyone that comes over and watches them free range is like "they are actually pretty cool". I was kind of surprised that several girls that have come over have been like "oh cool you have rats, I use to have one" or "my friend use to have some". I'm always pleasantly surprised by that because I would have assumed almost all girls would freak out. Ironically it's only a couple of my guy friends that get scared or grossed out by them.

One thing I would strongly suggest if you are trying to change someones opinions is to show them some youtube videos of rats being cute and fun. Here are a few of my favorites..

Rat trash collector
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1BCLWf4tvk

Bossy rat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm-j21pWX30

Rat soccer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NML9ZMdV4xk

Rat loves cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ikm3o5hDks


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL at those youtube videos. The rat soccer one was ace! XD

My mum was the same, the hated the idea but let me have them anyway, now shes always coming in and giving them cuddles and I have to TELL HER OFF for giving them treats! XD She wants to feed them every time she sees them lol. Shes warmed up to them sooo much, my sister wants rats, my partner loves them and his folks think theyre great! I find that once people actually meet rats then theyre very easy to turn into ratty lovers. I now know that if I ever have a kid that wants a pet - a rat it is!


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Slightly off topic but I have a real bad time of it when people find out I have Tarantulas too..."I just squish them" or "I'd kill them" makes me mad so I say...Yeah I do the same thing when I see a kitten...usually shuts them up  People with preconceived notions like that really burn me...Okay sorry about the rant ;D Oh, and I wasn't talking about yer Mom...meant people in general


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

because i'm blind and cant see where my rats are when my rats see that i'm gonna lift them out the cage, they always make contact with my hands so i know there there.
how cool is that?


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually that's really cool...My guys are still gettin' to know me and It's all I can do to keep track of the 2 of them when I'm letting them run around for our playtime... ;D How many did you say you have?


----------



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

My mom was a bit leary about me getting rats. She didn't say no but she wasn't exactly in love with the idea. She was worried they would bite or something I guess. After I brought them home and she saw them she was all "AWWW I didn't think they'd be so cute!" So now she helps me spoil them rotten, sometimes she lets them sit on her shoulder, she's still kinda afraid of letting them lick her makes her nervous but all in all she's pretty cool with them.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Drasar said:


> Slightly off topic but I have a real bad time of it when people find out I have Tarantulas too..."I just squish them" or "I'd kill them" makes me mad so I say...Yeah I do the same thing when I see a kitten...usually shuts them up


Trantulas >o< *shudders* No offence, I have a fear of spiders so just looking at them makes my stomach turn. I'd never hurt them though, its sad that people are saying things like that D: They're living things too. Whenever I see a spider I freak out but the first thing that usually comes out of my mouth is 'DONT KILL IT!! PUT IT OUTSIDE!!' lol. LMAO at the kitten comeback XD


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah I'd never hurt a kitten but I usually get the point across when I say it ...My friend loves my Tarantulas and lets them crawl on her...but if you even show her a Rat or Mouse she Flips out, I always found that to be funny...but everybody has their Phobias ;D


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

I find my sister and her boyfriends situation really funny. My sister wants to get some rats (I converted her to the ratty ways, mwehehe), but her boyfriend doesnt like them. He wants to get a triantula and my sister doesnt like them. Lol, good luck to them working that out =P 

I actually managed to find out WHY I didnt like spiders, its not just because I'm scared they'll bite - anything can bite, its actually their LEGS, lmao XP If they just sit there I'm scared but I can live, but once they start moving those little spidey legs I freak LMAO XD


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

He can have his spider and she can have her rats; easy! Give and take makes good relationships.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Or you can have both like me ;D


----------

